# Bleeding whilst taking contraceptive pill



## U2fan (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi Mazv

Hope you're well hun.

Not sure if I've posted this in the right place - let me know if it isn't!

As DH and I have decided not to have any more children (hard decision  ), I've gone back on the contraceptive pill (Micrgynon 30) - 10 years since I was last taking it. My doctor said that I could start the pill on any day rather than having to wait until Day 1 of my next period, which is what I did. However, I am now at the start of week three and I'm bleeding heavily as though I'm having a normal period. Is this normal? I thought that I would only bleed in Week 4 when I have the week's break... 

Thanks in advance.

U2fan


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi U2fan,

Awww hun   hard decision to make but you do have your hands full just now 

As you say you can start OCP at any point in cycle but if not on day 1 you do need to use other forms of contraception for 7 days. Breakthrough bleeding can happen with the pill at other times in the cycle so this is probably what has happened (it can be quite common). I would keep an eye on it to see that it settles next month into the regular pattern of bleeding during the week long tablet break. Do go see GP again if you are having problems with it.

Best wishes & big kisses to your gorgeous boys  

Maz x


----------



## U2fan (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks honey - love to your family too.

U2fan x


----------

